# pkg size mismatch on 10.4



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

`pkg install`(no mismatch with the port).
I got

```
[1/1] Fetching webkit-gtk3-2.4.11_13.txz: 100%   22 MiB 703.1kB/s    00:33

pkg: cached package webkit-gtk3-2.4.11_13: size mismatch, fetching from remote

Fetching webkit-gtk3-2.4.11_13.txz: 100%   22 MiB 473.5kB/s    00:49

pkg: cached package webkit-gtk3-2.4.11_13: size mismatch, cannot continue
```

same with x11/kdelibs-kde4 on 10.4


```
FreeBSD.conf :

FreeBSD: {

  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",

  mirror_type: "srv",

  enabled: yes

  signature_type : "FINGERPRINTS",

  fingerprints : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"

}
```

For the moment I don't see it with other packages. But maybe  it affects more.
problem does not exist on 11.1.

Any suggestions?


----------



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

Sorry, put it in the wrong thread. Should in ports & packages.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

`rm /var/db/pkg/*` solved it.


----------



## giahung1997 (Feb 17, 2018)

talsamon said:


> `rm /var/db/pkg/*` solved it.


The same as apt-get on Linux  `rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*`


----------



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

Seems I have damaged something:

```
pkg: sqlite error while executing ALTER TABLE packages ADD licenselogic INTEGER NOT NULL DEFAULT(1); in file pkgdb.c:2406: no such table: packages
```


----------



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

I have solved it in an unconventional way (I don't want to post how .. is not really good). But I wanted want is the normal way to solve this. (And if somebody know, what means the error message).


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 17, 2018)

You could have tried pkg-backup(8) pheraps.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 17, 2018)

I have tried, but this did not work.


----------

